# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Import Excel SpreadSheet Into Access Table

## Moe1950

I thought this was going to be easy....I'm doing

```
DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet acImport, acSpreadsheetTypeExcel9,  _
"Temp_PercentRank_EBC_Adult", _
"d:\PercentRank.xls", True, _
"EBC_Adult!A6:J2130"
```

Temp_PercentRank_EBC_Adult" is an Access Table with 10 fields.

d:\PercentRank.xls is an Excel Spreadsheet with 10 columns (A through J).

When I run the TransferSpreadsheet line, I get the following error: 


> Run-time error '2391'
> 
> Field '18' doesn't exist in the destination table
> 'Temp_PercentRank_EBC_Adult'


This makes sense to me...there is no Field '18' - so, what is it really trying to tell me?   :Confused: 

(EBC_Adult is the name of a worksheet within the workbook d:\PercentRank.xls)

----------


## GolferGuy

Is Access looking for the names of your fields to be in the first row of your data?  I believe that would be row 6.  What are the values of the 10 columns of your data, starting at column A?  I'm thinking one of those values will be 18, and very possibly it will be in the first column.

----------


## Moe1950

That was a very good "thinking"....when I put my column headers on Row1 both Access and Excel seemed to know what to do.

While working on this I discovered that I could manually import the file, save the import steps, and then reuse them with a 

```
DoCmd.RunSavedImportExport "NameOfSavedImport"
```

which I thought was way cool, so thats what I am using instead of the TransferSpreadsheet.

----------


## GolferGuy

Glad you got it working.

----------

